# Newcastle/Gateshead Quayside



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Last Friday and Sunday i popped down to the Quayside to take some sunset shots. Due to the layout of the buildings i decided to give the Grads a miss and thought i would try some HDR shots to capture the range in lighting.
All shots were processed with Photomatix 4 then had a few adjustment layers added which is something im learning at the minute. 
The mono long exposure shot was taken with a Hitech Pro 10 Stop ND Filter.
I also popped down a couple of weeks ago but was blighted by the rain so only got one or 2 shots...

Friday
#1

The Approach by gizto29 {right place, wrong time, everytime}, on Flickr

#2

Newcastle/Gateshead Quayside Mono LE by gizto29 {right place, wrong time, everytime}, on Flickr

#3

Enter Stage Left by gizto29 {right place, wrong time, everytime}, on Flickr

Sunday
#4

Into the sunset by gizto29 {right place, wrong time, everytime}, on Flickr

#5

Sneaky Peak by gizto29 {right place, wrong time, everytime}, on Flickr

Night shot a couple of weeks ago
#6

Plenty to see by gizto29 {right place, wrong time, everytime}, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, any advice or comments welcome 

Phil


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice photos Phil - an awesome place to get photos at twilight!

What software do you use? 

I took a bracketed shot yesterday - pretty much from the same spot as your first 3 images. But once processed they don't look half as good!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome pics of the Tyne and the Quayside! Really miss not being able to take an evening stroll down there.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the first and last pic. Awesome colour and detail in pic 1.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Love no.5! Used to stay down at the Quayside and always thought it would make for a few good pictures. :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Nice photos Phil - an awesome place to get photos at twilight!
> 
> What software do you use?
> 
> I took a bracketed shot yesterday - pretty much from the same spot as your first 3 images. But once processed they don't look half as good!


Hey Eddie, i have a few more ideas but would like a bit of cloud for it to work... i used the detail enhancer option in Photomatix 4 on the HDR shots then opened them in PS5 and added a few adjustment layers like curves and levels. Changed the Hue/Saturation and then sharpened using Niksoft Sharpener Pro 3. I also dodged and burned in a few places mainly on the mono versions. The Dodge tool lightens parts and the Burn tool darkens parts. Im just trying to learn layers and all of the stuff mentioned and its bloody difficult i say!:wall:



centenary said:


> Awesome pics of the Tyne and the Quayside! Really miss not being able to take an evening stroll down there.


Its a great place innit 



Brazo said:


> Love the first and last pic. Awesome colour and detail in pic 1.


Thanks Brazo, seemed like a perfect moment when the claxon went off and the navy boat arrived! 



amiller said:


> Love no.5! Used to stay down at the Quayside and always thought it would make for a few good pictures. :thumb:


Cheers a, which part did you stay in?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Cheers a, which part did you stay in?


Used to say at the Quayside Lofts opposite the BT building. Then moved to West Jesmond, now back in town on St Thomas Street up near the Hospital :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

amiller said:


> Used to say at the Quayside Lofts opposite the BT building. Then moved to West Jesmond, now back in town on St Thomas Street up near the Hospital :thumb:


I worked in there (if thats the ones where you go under the arch/tunnel before Central Station)... My friend lived in St Thomas Street... its got loads of character hasnt it


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking pics, again:thumb:


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

In the style of x-factor:

Ive seen photos like this a million times....

....and these are some of the best I have seen.

Very Nice

Regards

Andy


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

pooma said:


> Cracking pics, again:thumb:


Thanks mate 



R26Andy said:


> In the style of x-factor:
> 
> Ive seen photos like this a million times....
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy, i purposely waited for the boats in 2 of the shots to try and have something a bit different.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Really like these mate. 

The mono one is really making want a stop filter to have a try!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

B2ONGO said:


> Really like these mate.
> 
> The mono one is really making want a stop filter to have a try!!


Thanks mate, just get a piece of welding glass and a step up ring to try it first 
Check out this lads stuff on Flickr..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624864145780/

Phil


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Gizto, loving these too.

In a moment of madness I've gone a bit mental, thrown caution to the wind and forked out for set of filters, all for the princely sum of a tenner from Amazon :lol: 

That should get me going and if I find I like it I can think about a better set.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stuff

what setting, filters did you use to take #3?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

B2ONGO said:


> Thanks Gizto, loving these too.
> 
> In a moment of madness I've gone a bit mental, thrown caution to the wind and forked out for set of filters, all for the princely sum of a tenner from Amazon :lol:
> 
> That should get me going and if I find I like it I can think about a better set.


Cool, i take it you mean a set of ND filters (1, 2 & 3 stop ones)? I did this first aswell to see if it was my bag 



MR Ray said:


> Great stuff
> 
> what setting, filters did you use to take #3?


Hi Ray, thanks  On shot 3 i didnt use any filters. I took 3 bracketed shots in burst mode where i set the camera to take 1 shot at the correct exposure then 1 @ +2 and 1 @ -2. Then using an HDR program (Photomatix 4) http://www.hdrsoft.com/ i processed them into an HDR image. By doing this you can get the full range of exposure between sky and land etc. I then took the shot to PS5 and did a few layer adjustments such as Levels and curves. Finally i sharpened using Niksofts PS plugin Sharpener Pro 3  
If you need any more info let me know 

Phil


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

sounds like a lot of post production work.

can all that be done in Photoshop or does it have to be a HDR program?


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

just tried Photomatix 4 and its so easy to use. just open the 3 photos and the software does all the work it self. Sweet :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Thanks mate, just get a piece of welding glass and a step up ring to try it first
> Check out this lads stuff on Flickr..
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624864145780/
> ...


great photos on your flickr


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

MR Ray said:


> sounds like a lot of post production work.
> 
> can all that be done in Photoshop or does it have to be a HDR program?


Either or RAy 



MR Ray said:


> just tried Photomatix 4 and its so easy to use. just open the 3 photos and the software does all the work it self. Sweet :thumb:


Its easy to go nuts and end up with huge halos around everything :{



MR Ray said:


> great photos on your flickr


They arent mine for the record


----------

